# 4/3/10 New Extreme Giant pictures of Neo.



## Richard21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, Neo is doing well getting big. I took some pictures of him so all of you can see him. What do you guys think of him? Thanks for looking.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 3, 2010)

neo looks good how big is he now?


----------



## reptastic (Apr 3, 2010)

looking good. time for a new siggy lol!


----------



## Richard21 (Apr 3, 2010)

reptastic said:


> looking good. time for a new siggy lol!



Thank you, I have not been able to get his exact size but he has to be 32 inchs plus. He has a very long tail. Haha raptastic care to make mr one?


----------



## reptastic (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i could but it wont be as nice as the current one.


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking good!


...Jefroka


----------



## bruce bull (Apr 4, 2010)

Neo is looking good. Do you get a chance to handle him much? just a note Leonidas is pushing 52" now.
Happy Easter.
Bruce


----------



## bruce bull (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Richard any chance Neo is a female? I do not see any large jowls have you checked for buttons hes big enough now he should have some if hes male?


----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks great, but I think he might be a she.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 4, 2010)

bruce bull said:


> Neo is looking good. Do you get a chance to handle him much? just a note Leonidas is pushing 52" now.
> Happy Easter.
> Bruce




Do you have any pics of Leonidas?


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 4, 2010)

bruce bull said:


> Neo is looking good. Do you get a chance to handle him much? just a note Leonidas is pushing 52" now.
> Happy Easter.
> Bruce



52" ??? Let's see some pictures!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Jefeoka! Hey Bruce Leonidas is 52 inches. Wow, he was so small when I had him. Is he puppy dog tame yet? Neo can be nice somedays and crazy the next, Better than leonidas of course haha. I think Neo is a boy I can see some jowls a little. I really want him to be a male. I have not checked for buttons yet br I will when I get a chance(when Neo let's me.) here are some better pictures of his jowls 











he's prettty big for his age. And happy Easter Bruce.


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Richard. Wow he is awsome looking  . See, I told you Leonidas would get bigger  . After seeing Neo we ( my boyfriend and I ) want to get a Extreme Giant female for our Leonidas now  . I have been looking for a high white b/w female for him for a long time now and I haven't found one that I realy liked. OK, I did one time but Timo ( the son from Bert. Agama Int. ) gave her to his neighbor. Thank you for keeping us posted. Hope you had a good Easter.


----------

